# Need help, latest official RUU



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone have the signed RUU_Mecha_GINGERBREAD_S_VERIZON_WWE_2.11.605.9_Radio_0.01.78.0916w_3_NV_8K_1.41_9K_1.64_release.bin
That they could upload to a filehost? I need the latest RUU, I messed up and I'm stuck at security warning in the bootloader, it would be GREATLY appreciated.
All of the links seems to me to multiupload, which seems to have been shut down.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

here ya go http://goo.im/devs/trter10/Thunderbolt_2.11.605.19_PG05IMG.zip


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

trter10 said:


> here ya go http://goo.im/devs/t....19_PG05IMG.zip


Thanks so much your a life saver


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha no prob

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

By the way thats the 2.11.605.19 leak, is that what you needed?


----------



## spiderbolt (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm lookin just for the radios from that leak any chance u have a link for that


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

spiderbolt said:


> I'm lookin just for the radios from that leak any chance u have a link for that


http://forums.androidcentral.com/thunderbolt-rooting-roms-hacks/168075-new-radio-rip-2-11-605-19-pg05img-zip.html


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

movielover76 said:


> Does anyone have the signed RUU_Mecha_GINGERBREAD_S_VERIZON_WWE_2.11.605.9_Radio_0.01.78.0916w_3_NV_8K_1.41_9K_1.64_release.bin
> That they could upload to a filehost? I need the latest RUU, I messed up and I'm stuck at security warning in the bootloader, it would be GREATLY appreciated.
> All of the links seems to me to multiupload, which seems to have been shut down.


LOL dude I'm right here with you... Got a new phone, tried to root it, BAM! White HTC screen is as far as it boots and security warning in bootloader....


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ah that sucks, well heres the official ruu http://db.tt/z7zbekNa

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

CHP said:


> LOL dude I'm right here with you... Got a new phone, tried to root it, BAM! White HTC screen is as far as it boots and security warning in bootloader....


There was a file/tutural how to downgrade so you can root, if you got a new replacement phone. I have that file on my sdcard. It will downgrade you to 2.11.605.5. Also try this site.

http://www.thunderboltforums.com/forum/htc-thunderbolt-development/7743-tool-bypass-downgrade-get-s-off-no-data-wipe.html

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

you don't need to downgrade... Link in sig

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## PhiLLYBiZZLE (Jun 12, 2012)

hey all,

I just picked up a preowned thunderbolt....

currently :

Android Version - 2.3.4
HTC Sense Verison - 2.1
Software Number - 2.11.605.9
.

HBOOT - 6.04.1002
Radio - 1.4.8.00.0.930.w_3

just wondering if this is the most current, and root-able\ s-off friendly software for the thunderbolt. It was already rooted and revolutionary.io hence the bootloader saying so. But for some reason no matter what, I cannot perform a full TB Restore, and cannot successfully update SU binaries ( tried the suFixer on the market..and tried manually putting the file in /system/bin/su . It either says cannot gain root access or insuffiant privileges errors. I can't for the life of me figure wtf is going on. I've never had such difficulty/[problems rooting and customizing any other HTC ( or android phone) before. can anyone help


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

PhiLLYBiZZLE said:


> hey all,
> 
> I just picked up a preowned thunderbolt....
> 
> ...


Flash this through recovery http://downloads.noshufou.netdna-cdn.com/superuser/Superuser-3.1.3-arm-signed.zip


----------

